# Portable horse shelter for paddocks!



## omarroll71 (Aug 14, 2016)

Hello everyone,
I have finish building two paddocks for my 18 hands Shire boys (5 yr olds). I would like people’s advice on what I can use as a portable shelter that I can take down when hurricanes hit here in Orlando, Florida. I was thinking of Shelterlogic but I want something if possible I can take down and put in other paddock when I alternate them. At first I was thinking of just putting 4 post in ground and roof but in my county even for that a permit is needed and to get a permit I need architectural drawings. Pictures are more than welcome 😊


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

We had heavy square stock metal framed shelters on skids so they could be pulled from place to place with the tractor. We have Belgians. Here we have trees but no shelters. It's worked well. Mine that I have had where I currently live wanted no part of a shelter.


----------



## omarroll71 (Aug 14, 2016)

QtrBel said:


> We had heavy square stock metal framed shelters on skids so they could be pulled from place to place with the tractor. We have Belgians. Here we have trees but no shelters. It's worked well. Mine that I have had where I currently live wanted no part of a shelter.


Hi thank you for your response. Do you have any pictures?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

The metal carports large enough could span 2 paddocks adjoining. You would not need to move it either.
From what I know of building code, if it isn't cemented to the ground in any way then it isn't considered permanent.
Those metal carports come with ability to have different length legs for the height clearance you need, some added drop on the side for driving rain protection and can be "screwed" literally into the ground with long anchors to keep it where it needs to be.
The shelters I've seen have a stringer piece of steel at the base that then the entire structure is built off and from...solid steel runner... that would allow you to tow it behind something with caution and a long enough strap/chain to tow evenly from the poles...
With 3' long augers screwed into the ground these do not move easily during storms.
Go look at how they are constructed because some manufacturers are better built than others
_{certified plans attest to that!}_
Certified plans are available if you ask your salesperson for permitting reasons if necessary for temp buildings to be erected.
Not all companies off those certified drawings, so some looking around might be needed.
Carolina Carports brand are certified, ....scan down the brochure for the Florida shelters with rating of 170 - 180MPH and available options you may choose to include.





Pricing Brochures | Carolina Carports, Inc


Carolina Carports's latest product prices. With these easy to use pricing guides you will see the thousands of possible configurations to best suit your individual needs. You will have a custom carport or garage made just for you.




www.carolinacarportsinc.com




Depending upon if you have HOA rules to me is more what needs satisfied because the state codes are met for all areas of the state.

Shelter Logic is a lot heavier than you realize with the tarp on it...not easily moved at all as the frame is going to wiggle cause the structure is really _not _made to move...
But...
The other part you are not thinking of is how punishing and destructive our sun is down here...
That tarp is going to sun-rot and be destroyed in maybe 2 - 3 years at most, honest.
I would not spend my money on any "tarp or canvas" structure if you want it to last more than a few years.
With our winds, the hurricanes we endure every season, these are not built to withstand....
Our neighbor had one for a boat...after every hurricane, but also any wind event which are often occurrences with thunderstorms the thing is ripped, tarp gone and what a mess of the frame left...
🐴...


----------



## omarroll71 (Aug 14, 2016)

horselovinguy said:


> The metal carports large enough could span 2 paddocks adjoining. You would not need to move it either.
> From what I know of building code, if it isn't cemented to the ground in any way then it isn't considered permanent.
> Those metal carports come with ability to have different length legs for the height clearance you need, some added drop on the side for driving rain protection and can be "screwed" literally into the ground with long anchors to keep it where it needs to be.
> The shelters I've seen have a stringer piece of steel at the base that then the entire structure is built off and from...solid steel runner... that would allow you to tow it behind something with caution and a long enough strap/chain to tow evenly from the poles...
> ...


Hi thanks for your response. The paddocks I built are to the front of my property and my driveway divides both of them so I don’t think I can get a carport and use on both at the same time. One of the paddocks has lots of trees for shade but the other one doesn’t have but a small area for shade due to the very large oak tree being killed by pine beetles (I was told by horticulturist). At night they will be put back in their run in area. I also had previously contacted the building department here in Orange County and I was told no matter wether you cement the post or not a permit is needed. I do like the carport idea maybe smaller ones for each paddock but I still don’t understand how those would work against the wind. Do you have pictures?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

omarroll71 said:


> I do like the carport idea maybe smaller ones for each paddock but I still don’t understand how those would work against the wind. Do you have pictures?


Go to the Carolina Carport website and look at pictures of some of the designed structures they can make.
A roof and sides added need not always go to the ground for protection or they could.
Close in one side, two sides or partial...only you know where you are the most common direction those nastiest storms arrive from.
For me, I only get wind from the north, never rain unless a hurricane then its from all directions and nothing short of a barn is going to truly protect the animals from driving forced rain and impaling material blown.
If you make a shelter large enough and place it with mind to the winds/rains your horses could have great protection if they would seek it out and not just tail to the wind and head down stance many choose.
From something like these...





























So many options you can choose for your place and weather conditions specific...
There are places to stop and look at demos everywhere...just watch the manufacturers for certified drawings you must have or they cost a fortune by a architect to draw..
Price of course is dependent upon what size and how you want it built...so many choices including many colors!
🐴...


----------



## omarroll71 (Aug 14, 2016)

horselovinguy said:


> Go to the Carolina Carport website and look at pictures of some of the designed structures they can make.
> A roof and sides added need not always go to the ground for protection or they could.
> Close in one side, two sides or partial...only you know where you are the most common direction those nastiest storms arrive from.
> For me, I only get wind from the north, never rain unless a hurricane then its from all directions and nothing short of a barn is going to truly protect the animals from driving forced rain and impaling material blown.
> ...


Oh thanks so much I like the one in the first picture. My winds come from the east as I am closer to Cape Canaveral. My house and my permanent run in shelter both face the south. My neighbors barn also faces south. Thanks again I will look at the website.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Sorry I don't have any easily accessible. They were 12x12 with a square stock frame and metal.skin. Inside was framed with wood to keep horses from kicking through the metal. The roof was pitched to shed to the back and had an overhang for the front. They were 12 tall at the front and 10 at the back. The skids had rings welded to them to run chain through to move them.


----------



## omarroll71 (Aug 14, 2016)

QtrBel said:


> Sorry I don't have any easily accessible. They were 12x12 with a square stock frame and metal.skin. Inside was framed with wood to keep horses from kicking through the metal. The roof was pitched to shed to the back and had an overhang for the front. They were 12 tall at the front and 10 at the back. The skids had rings welded to them to run chain through to move them.


Ok thank you.


----------

